# The TUNDRA (aka Da Fall Guy)



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright the Q45 is Gone and the TUNDRA (aka Da Fall Guy) is here system plans are as follows
Hu
p4100dvd w/ laptop (possibly a pop pulse)
Processor
Bitone
Amplifiers
kac-x4r
25 to Life power 1000
Speakers
hsk 163
IDMax 10
possibile center channel mbquart qm100mx Dont know yet

























Sub Idea


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice ****in truck! And I really like your sub implementation. This build looks promising.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> *Nice ****in truck!*.


As Tony said! I've been wanting to get one of these for awhile now! Love what your doing w/ the sub.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

can't wait to see..... I am really wanting one of those too...

they have a killer lease right now and with the cash back and the extra grand for college grads I am having a hard time resisting.

looks like I might be driving to washington in a few weeks and not looking forward to it in the Scion. Wife says to me, if you are going to get a new car, do it before we go on the trip.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

nice freaking work man!!


----------



## MXracer115 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have basically the same truck, 07 double cab limited, I'm putting two 12 slims under the seat. I like your idea, very innovative, should sound awesome.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

MXracer115 said:


> I have basically the same truck, 07 double cab limited, I'm putting two 12 slims under the seat. I like your idea, very innovative, should sound awesome.


Been debating the the slim subs but from what I haveeard you jst dont get deep bass ut of them.


----------



## MXracer115 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm in the process of getting my system together right now. Tech12volt is building the box, and I'm going with 2 RE SL 12s. I've heard these subs get pretty low, and sound nothing like a slim sub, so we'll see.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

If they work out let me know.
Matt


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

That sub is insane. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

a few updated pics








bucket seat up








bucket seat down








Amp rack and sub








Amps


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice so far. I like sub box looks good.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

love the use of birch ply

the sub enclosure looks sick, are you going to try and match the interior or go
with some type of alternate covering , i.e. spray-on bedliner type material


----------



## JKD (Jun 20, 2009)

Great progress! I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Had a little vinyl laying around the house just itching to be use. Soooooooooooooo Sub box finished the amp rack is next


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

How many cubic feet is the box?...nice truck envy


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

he box is spec for the sub @ 0.93


----------



## tdiantonio (May 8, 2007)

That box looks great. Nice work


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

out of curiosity... when you vinyl'd that box, did you also vinyl separate trim pieces and mount those to the box?

I ask because it looks like there are side pieces that don't sit flush with the box and look almost as if they are vinyl covers. 

Not bad.. don't get me wrong. Just wondering how you got that look if you covered that whole box in vinyl.... I wouldn't expect to see clear breaks (or what seems to be breaks) in the finished product if so.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> out of curiosity... when you vinyl'd that box, did you also vinyl separate trim pieces and mount those to the box?
> 
> I ask because it looks like there are side pieces that don't sit flush with the box and look almost as if they are vinyl covers.
> 
> Not bad.. don't get me wrong. Just wondering how you got that look if you covered that whole box in vinyl.... I wouldn't expect to see clear breaks (or what seems to be breaks) in the finished product if so.


you are exactly correct.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> out of curiosity... when you vinyl'd that box, did you also vinyl separate trim pieces and mount those to the box?
> 
> I ask because it looks like there are side pieces that don't sit flush with the box and look almost as if they are vinyl covers.
> 
> Not bad.. don't get me wrong. Just wondering how you got that look if you covered that whole box in vinyl.... I wouldn't expect to see clear breaks (or what seems to be breaks) in the finished product if so.


Not trying to highjack here..
I did something very similar with the console I just built for my install(http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/60051-toyota-alphard-sq-install.html). It sure is a heck of a lot easier than trying to figure out how to wrap in one piece! 


To the OP, I really like your sub enclosure idea. It has given me an idea for my install as well. I am not liking having my space taken up in back.
Your build looks very promising and I look forward to future updates. Enjoy!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

your looks awsome


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Great work on the sub box. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the install.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Changed up the headunit and thats only because I am getting a bit1. the ddx514 nice unit. Ok here is what I slapped together to get some volume and music. I am running my system currently on the passives. the sound is good but it still needs some tuning soon as the bitone comes in.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok new headunit. I like it alot better than the kenwood. But I do think that the kenwodd had better rcas out. With out further or due here goes some pics. Also I decided to make my own rcas. tell me what you think.


----------



## lopezi (Oct 12, 2006)

Love the sub enclosure...I like the idea, I had an '02 Tundra and can't wait to get back into a newer Tundra....I'll have to keep your enclosure idea in mind when I get one.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Finished tuning the truck and All I can say is damn damn damn the sound is very nice and I must say it is better than the Q45


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

I wana see more pictures.. what did you do for drivers and door speakers etc etc???


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I will have those pics up by the end of the week. I need to take my doors apart to put in some ensolite and deadner


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I will have those pics up by the end of the week. I need to take my doors apart to put in some ensolite and deadner


Are you getting any vibration on the top edge of your door? Mine has a resonance point im trying to dampen out right now.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Are you getting any vibration on the top edge of your door? Mine has a resonance point im trying to dampen out right now.


Sometimes but I really have not since I have crossed my midbasses at 70hz


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

what is the new headunit?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

pioneer p4100dvd  it even has digital out from the usb drive


----------



## marshall21 (Apr 17, 2008)

wow that box fits perfect, nice work


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks took a lot of time


----------



## Mr B (Apr 21, 2009)

Dang, I really like your truck! Oh, and your system is ok too I guess...  j/k! Very nice job so far.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

the car actually sounds bada$$... matt did a greatttt job!! the midrange and tweets are buttery smooooth, and ver detailed.. the midbass has some IMPACT and must i say more about having a idmax 10 in cabin?? great job buddy!!!!!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

appreciate the comment homie. dont even start me on the stage


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

start it!!! lol


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice work keep the pics coming..


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well my frontstage is pretty good. My only grip is that the left side is a bit close. I am going to take some pics for the front stage today.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here are some of the pics of the front stage still have not taken pics of the midbasses with the doors off.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Dang, that is lookin VERY nice!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

man you give me many idea on what to do when i start on my next project .

How you like the bit1? worth it


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

bmwproboi05 said:


> man you give me many idea on what to do when i start on my next project .
> 
> How you like the bit1? worth it


At first I was like why am I adding this. Then I was like I will try it out. NOW I cant live without it. Definitely worth the money and effort EVERY penny . I am sooo spoiled with processors I have had one in every one of my cars since 2004.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Been wanting to update this so here it goes


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

are you using the XTC as a water proofing baffle?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

vwtoby said:


> are you using the XTC as a water proofing baffle?


Yea sort of dont want too much water on the speakers.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking install bro. Love the box. Looks like you have it covered, but if it helps, I did a older model Tundra a couple of years ago, and that damn window track gave me no depth. I used a longer 10 mm bolt, and a metal sleeve between the door skin and the window track. Gave me just over a 1/2 inch more depth, which was REALLY needed. It DID NOT bind up the power window motors either. For what its worth, you can get the depth IF you need it.

Again, looks great.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

KAPendley said:


> Great looking install bro. Love the box. Looks like you have it covered, but if it helps, I did a older model Tundra a couple of years ago, and that damn window track gave me no depth. I used a longer 10 mm bolt, and a metal sleeve between the door skin and the window track. Gave me just over a 1/2 inch more depth, which was REALLY needed. It DID NOT bind up the power window motors either. For what its worth, you can get the depth IF you need it.
> 
> Again, looks great.


I would love to see how you accomplished that


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> [


That bolt on the bottom right. Pull it, go to fastenal or lowes, get one 1/2 inch longer OR LESS to start. You may not be able to pull as much. Need to step it up to make sure you dont bind up the power window motor. Then buy a metal collar (sleeve) and put that between the window track and the door. Should be golden. Makes a big difference. The nut on the window track should physically be molded to it, or part of the window track. I only did one, so no pics. Sorry. Hope that helps.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

KAPendley said:


> That bolt on the bottom right. Pull it, go to fastenal or lowes, get one 1/2 inch longer OR LESS to start. You may not be able to pull as much. Need to step it up to make sure you dont bind up the power window motor. Then buy a metal collar (sleeve) and put that between the window track and the door. Should be golden. Makes a big difference. The nut on the window track should physically be molded to it, or part of the window track. I only did one, so no pics. Sorry. Hope that helps.


Ok let me make sure that I have this right... I take the bolt out on the bottom right and replace it with a slightly longer bolt, then I would buy a metal collar (sleeve) and cut it so that would keep the tension there where I extended the bolt (between the window track and door)???? I think thats what you are saying the more I think about it. The reason I ask is because I am thinking of putting in some 8s or 6x9 midbasses. Dont know yet. BUT EITHER WAY YOU ROCK!!!!!

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats it. You should be able to get the collar in the size you need without cutting. Fastenal would be your better bet, if there is one near you. Glad I could use the little bit of experience I have to help someone out.

Just make sure you double check how far you can push the window track before it binds or causes issues, and do so gently...just to be safe. With the window up of course. Glass is weird. Put the right pressure on it the right way, and it will explode on you.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

KAPendley said:


> Thats it. You should be able to get the collar in the size you need without cutting. Fastenal would be your better bet, if there is one near you. Glad I could use the little bit of experience I have to help someone out.
> 
> Just make sure you double check how far you can push the window track before it binds or causes issues, and do so gently...just to be safe. With the window up of course. Glass is weird. Put the right pressure on it the right way, and it will explode on you.


 Thanks for the heads up


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright just to up date you guys I was able to liquidate some of my older amps and get some new ones. They include the soundstream ref 760.4, vga 1600.2 (sitting in the closet) and a JL hd600/4, I let got of my beloved power1000 and the kac-x4r. Man when I say what a difference a day makes there is a difference. I am running the 600/4 on the mids and midbass, the reference on the tweeters and rear, and the vga on the IDMAX. I upgraded because I wanted more room under my seats for storage or to add two si bm's. So far I am really happy with my upgrades here is a pic of the wall










I still have some wall cleaning to do with my wires but over all its a good setup. I have modified my seats to fold down but the down fall is because the amp rack is sooo big the seats wont fold up. But who cares right.


----------

